

Any news.YCers going to SXSW? - ekanes

Let's organize a meetup.  Is that cool pg?  (wanna join us? :)<p>I'm thinking lunch on Sunday or Monday perhaps.<p>(If you're not familiar with SXSW Interactive (http://2008.sxsw.com/interactive/), it's a yearly conference covering subjects like web standards, APIs, new business models, web 2.0, design and entrepreneurship.  You can get a sense of the topics at http://panelpicker.sxsw.com/)<p>Hope to meet some of you there.
======
clay
I'm going to this but I was planning on not buying a ticket and just going to
various shows / parties with a big group of indie music type friends.

Are there any panel discussions that are free? At any rate I'm pretty pumped
up about this. I'd be down for meeting up some startup types at a bar. Anyway
this seems really fun, I'm pretty pumped!

------
webwright
I went last year and was underwhelmed. Most of the talks necessarily had to
speak to the lower common denominator in the room.

My advice would be to avoid going to talks/sessions about topics where you're
knowledgeable and stick to stuff that's new/interesting to you.

Oh, and have fun. The parties are a blast!

~~~
ekanes
The real value in most conferences is in the hallways, talking to the other
attendees.

------
ekanes
How about:

Sunday, 12:45 (previous session ends 12:30, next session starts at 2PM)

Where: Rio Grande (good Mexican food, close to the convention centre)
<http://tinyurl.com/2cfd7a>

~~~
clay
This thread seems like it kinda died off. Wanna make a facebook event for this
and see if a bunch of people want to come?

------
larrykubin
I'd like to meet up. I live in Austin so I know the area really well. I bought
the full badge, so I'll be going to see a lot of bands as well. Feel free to
send me an email.

------
rms
For anyone going to the music, I strongly recommend the best band from
Pittsburgh touring nationally, Black Moth Super Rainbow.

------
ctingom
Sounds like fun. I'll be there. Sunday night is the bowling, so I'm good any
other night.

------
ALee
Three of us are going to be there. Agreed. We should definitely meet up.

------
dirtae
I'll be there for Interactive and Film. A meetup sounds like fun.

------
pius
Sounds cool, I'll be there!

